# Plowing with AWD



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had a couple Pm's last year asking me about what it was like plowing with the awd system. Here are a couple things i have noticed between the 2 trucks.

05 gmc sierra denali crew 6.0 AWD
*more power, nice ride, no window fogging, holds the weight of the plow weigh better, 1/2in drop with no ballest. But for the AWD, no sticking on on sharp turns, better fuel economy, no 4wd switch crapping out on the dash. Dont get stuck though, now 6wd option here. Nothing ever seemed to be creaking or humming like the 4wd system does.

04 Gmc ext cab 1500 5.3 4WD.
Does not hold the weight, i put 600-700 lbs of ballest for a 600lb plow. The traction is terrible, use 2wd very little while plowing, constantly sliding all over just trying to get going before dropping the blade even. (305 mud tires dont help). 4wd swtich works here and there, most annoying thing ever. Sticks sometimes on sharp turns, funny noises, terrible gas milage as well.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I like AWD, the old GM's with the 203 were good set ups for things you mentioned.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Funny, I was just thinking that about the 203's... thinking about building my next dedicated plow truck with one... and no 2wd changeover kit!


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

Why isn't that Denali AWD system available (at least as an option) on other versions of the Sierra?

I'd love to have a regular cab short bed Sierra with the Denali AWD system.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

There are huge advantages when plowing with a regular 4x4, vs an awd system. im sure your setup works fine, but dont forget you dont have low range. i dont know what you guys get for snow in nebraska, but in my neck of the woods, it is very rare you will catch me plowing in high range, i smoked to many trannys doing so.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have an `05 Denali Crew Cab AWD and was thinking of puting a plow on it but I was hesitant to do so.After reading this I might just chang my mind.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Onebadbowtie86;689068 said:


> There are huge advantages when plowing with a regular 4x4, vs an awd system. im sure your setup works fine, but dont forget you dont have low range. i dont know what you guys get for snow in nebraska, but in my neck of the woods, it is very rare you will catch me plowing in high range, i smoked to many trannys doing so.


Depends what kind of AWD you have. I've had a 99 Dakota with full-time 4x4 and a 98 Cherokee with the FT 4x4 and both of those had a low range option so it's not out of the question.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good point, but i am refering to the gm awd option. i dont beleive that the awd models have a low range. it would be one thing if your plowing your own driveway, but you would be nuts to plow alot of drives on a regular basis. heat kills trannys, plain and simple, and we all know the plowing puts a load on the tranny, creating heat.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I never plow in 4 lo, no need for it.


----------

